

Give a nerdy book.  Get a nerdy book.  (Fast, nerdy gifts for Christmas.) - MisterLunduke
http://lunduke.com/2013/12/23/give-a-nerdy-book-get-a-nerdy-book/

======
MisterLunduke
I know that title feels a bit spammy... but I know a lot of you guys. And I
know, for a couple of you, this is going to save your bacon in a cheap, quick
way. :)

